# Are 35,000 white women raped by blacks yearly?



## KR811 (Feb 10, 2013)

Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact. 

I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word. 

Don't you think that the numbers are way too convenient? 35,000 black on white rapes for at least six straight years, seems highly improbable just as to the 0-10 cases of rape for the white on black rape.

Can anyone find a link (DIRECTLY from the FBI or DOJ) that supports this claim?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...


Don't know about the accuracy of the numbers but I do know that black men luvs dem white women.  Just ax Martin Luther King.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2013)

Not all black men like white women. Just ask OJ Simpson.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Not all black men like white women. Just ask OJ Simpson.


He married one, but according to him he killed her because he loved her.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



Those figures are absolutely correct.


----------



## IanC (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...





there is a crime victimization survey done every year that polls all areas of society and then weights it to the population, and compares it to the actual number of crimes committed. while the numbers for black on white rapes is robust and statistically significant, the number of white on black rapes is so small that the numbers are not statistically significant and even a few reported rapes in the survey can make large changes in the year-to-year numbers. in most years though, the white on black rape rates are statistically indistinguishable from zero.

in other words, there is no case-by-case addition to form a final tally.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 11, 2013)

Does a bear shit in the woods? What needs to be found is away to stop this.


----------



## IanC (Feb 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods? What needs to be found is away to stop this.



all rapes or just interracial rapes?


----------



## poet (Feb 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods? What needs to be found is away to stop this.



I'll drink a toast, when you're raped.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 11, 2013)

poet said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Does a bear shit in the woods? What needs to be found is away to stop this.
> ...


the claims are true ,but you don't care .in your tiny reptilian brain you probably believe that white women deserve to be raped by blacks.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5JbAO5_NMw]F.B.I and U.S. Justice department Black vs White Crime statistics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



You have a link? No you don't.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods? What needs to be found is away to stop this.



No link or proof, therefore invalid.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> F.B.I and U.S. Justice department Black vs White Crime statistics. - YouTube



No link or proof, not even from the comment section, why should I simply take your word for it?

BTW when people use those animation programs they're either retards or cowards.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

yidnar said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Then support that claim.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

IanC said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



What survey is it? Also does this survey list that number under "Sexual Assault". Sexual Assault is not limited to sexual battery. 

Provide a link please.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > F.B.I and U.S. Justice department Black vs White Crime statistics. - YouTube
> ...



I was prepared to take you seriosly. Unfortunately that notion was misguided.
Likely you will dismiss any source so it's a waste of time to engage you.

It's quite ironic that anyone that is too stupid and lazy to do their own reaserach calls someone else a retard. It's also ironic that you would call someone else a coward behind the  safety of the internet skirt.

Do your own research troll.


----------



## Politico (Feb 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not all black men like white women. Just ask OJ Simpson.
> ...



You know the old saying. If you love them set them free. If they don't come back, hunt them down and kill them.


----------



## Huey (Feb 11, 2013)

white women when you go Black,you dont go back.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 11, 2013)

The ugly truth is not so hard to find.  But no one wants to talk about it.

"The contrasts are even more stark in the case of interracial rape. Studies from the late 1950s showed that the vast majority of rapes were same-race offenses. Research in Philadelphia carried out in 1958 and 1960 indicated that of all rapes, only 3.2 percent were black-on-white assaults and 3.6 percent were white-on-black. Since that time, the proportion of black-on-white rapes has soared. In a 1974 study in Denver, 40 percent of all rapes were of whites by blacks, and not one case of white-on-black rape was found. In general, through the 1970s, black-on-white rape was at least ten times more common that white-on-black rape. [319] "


Interracial Rape Statistics


----------



## S.J. (Feb 11, 2013)

Huey said:


> white women when you go Black,you dont go back.


Yep, can't go back if you're dead.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I'm not the one making claims without proof. The burden of proof is on you, not me. You're the one who's being lazy. If anyone on the youtube page gave a link to the FBI/DOJ supporting their claim then I would have taken it seriously. However you and the video only expect me to take your word for it.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> The ugly truth is not so hard to find.  But no one wants to talk about it.
> 
> "The contrasts are even more stark in the case of interracial rape. Studies from the late 1950s showed that the vast majority of rapes were same-race offenses. Research in Philadelphia carried out in 1958 and 1960 indicated that of all rapes, only 3.2 percent were black-on-white assaults and 3.6 percent were white-on-black. Since that time, the proportion of black-on-white rapes has soared. In a 1974 study in Denver, 40 percent of all rapes were of whites by blacks, and not one case of white-on-black rape was found. In general, through the 1970s, black-on-white rape was at least ten times more common that white-on-black rape. [319] "
> 
> ...



You're using a "racial realist" site? You might as well have given me a Stormfront link. I find it funny how "racial realists" pretend that every white person is infallible and always innocent.

Your source used cases from  Philadelphia and 1958 - 1960 (which actually supported my claim of intraracial rape) and a one year case in Denver claimed by an author. How do those claims even define the entire year of statistical rape in their respective years, let alone what's happening now?


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



Who are these anonymous people you speak of! Provide an example! And if an anonymous person on the interne tstates that, then who gives a fuck!

Neg for being a trollish douche bag!


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...




you want to know the info, look it up yourself.


I also made no claims.

RIF


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The ugly truth is not so hard to find.  But no one wants to talk about it.
> ...



link to the bolded


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 11, 2013)

Question: How many rapes of black women by black men go unreported because they are already in abusive relationships and this is taken for granted as not being news?
same with latino women raped by latino men, etc.
How much violence is taken for granted as ongoing and not reported to police or in the media?



KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



You're right, the number is not 35,000, it is actually slightly higher for every year you listed, it ranges from approx 35,000 to approx 38,000 a year and yes the instances of a non-hispanic white raping a negro girl is less than 10 a year, with some years having a statistical 0.  As for; can anyone find a link?  Do it yourself you may learn something.  Go to the DOJ web site and look it up or google interacial rape statistics US.  Just take notice when looking at the statistics on the DOJ site, you must remember that in an attempt to make the negro look like less of a savage than they are when compared to whites, the DOJ now adds hispanics and whites in the same category therefore you must look for the statistics that are listed as NON-hispanic whites.  Check on this one too while you're doing your "research".  In 2010 98% of violent crimes and gun related crimes committed in NYC where committed by negroes and hispanics.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 11, 2013)

The stated figure based on the DOJ's 2005 crime statistics is roughly accurate and there is Table 42 in the DOJ document linked below  as claimed by the FP article and there were 111,490 white victims of rape in 2005 and 44.5% of the offenders were white and 33.6% of the offenders were black and based on my own calculation, the real figure was 37,460.

Criminal Victimization in the United States, 2005: http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus05.pdf



> In Table 42, entitled "Personal crimes of violence, 2005, percent distribution of single-offender victimizations, based on race of victims, by type of crime and perceived race of offender," we learn that there were 111,590 white victims and 36,620 black victims of rape or sexual assault in 2005. In the 111,590 cases in which the victim of rape or sexual assault was white, 44.5 percent of the offenders were white, and 33.6 percent of the offenders were black.
> FrontPage Magazine - The Truth of Interracial Rape in the United States


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



I doubt it.

Just like there are no stats on how many blacks were raped by white slave masters.


----------



## The Professor (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



Despite a corrupt mainstream media that refuses to highlight this predominant social plague, the statistics are irrefutable: Blacks commit an excessively disproportionate number of crimes in comparison to other races. And many of these crimes are black on white.   According to a 2005 Justice Department report entitled Criminal Victimization in the United States, black men raped 37,460 white women, while white men raped less than ten black females, for example.   Blacks murder whites at a rate 18 times higher than whites murder blacks.

A 2005 report published by the New Century Foundation called The Color of Crime took these trends a step further:

 Blacks are seven times more likely than people of other races to commit murder, and eight times more likely to commit robbery.
 Blacks are three times more likely than non-blacks to use a gun in a crime.
 Blacks commit 75% of all interracial crimes; whites commit 15%; while others account for 10%.
 Blacks are seven times more likely to be imprisoned than whites.

To gauge these numbers, although blacks only comprise 13% of the U.S. population compared to whites at 65%, in 2010 blacks committed more murders (5,890) than whites (5,286). In this context, its not surprising that over 10% of all black males aged 25-65 currently reside in prison. That figure is a mere 1.4% for whites. 

Crime in the USA | American Free Press

When you go to the cited link, make sure you read the section called Complexion of Crime" and go the the link titled Criminal Victimization in the United States - an official government report.

This information is all over the internet and has been verified by many official government sources.  I am rather surprised that you have not heard of it.    This particular subject has been discussed (with appropriate links) at least several times on this forum, so it is apparent you have not had the opportunity to research the matter on USMB.  Here are a few more links you can use to investigate the matter further.  Pay attention to the many official links these particular links provide.

Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
FrontPage Magazine - The Truth of Interracial Rape in the United States

If you Google Black on White Rape," you will find there are over 26 million sites.   The  information you seek is all over the place.

Pleas note that I am not attempting to explain the statistics; however I do accept them as being rather accurate.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

ThirdTerm said:


> The stated figure based on the DOJ's 2005 crime statistics is roughly accurate and there is Table 42 in the DOJ document linked below  as claimed by the FP article and there were 111,490 white victims of rape in 2005 and 44.5% of the offenders were white and 33.6% of the offenders were black and based on my own calculation, the real figure was 37,460.
> 
> Criminal Victimization in the United States, 2005: http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus05.pdf
> 
> ...



That table says both rape and sexual assault. Sexual assault doesn't have to include battery.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



Fine you can be lazy and I'll do YOUR work for you. I swear you idiots act the blacks you hate when it comes to research.

The latest info from the DOJ: http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus08.pdf

Table 42:
White Rape Statistics:  White Offenders:74.9 Black Offenders: 16.4 *

Black offenders account for 19293 of the 117640. That's nearly half of what it was in 2005 which had around the same amount of cases regarding rape. But, then again, this number accounts for rape and sexual assault together. The number of rape could be even lower, since sexual assault does not have to include battery. So much for that increase of black on white rape you were talking about. Why aren't you calling white people savages? You're nothing but a liar. Typical of your ilk (not all white people, white supremacist douches).


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

The Professor said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



You're using the Color of Crime? GTFOH. The 2008 DOJ statistics, for example, directly contradict your claim not only in rape, but in violent crime as well.  The link for it is my post above.

If I google Black on White Rape the very first result is from Stormfront. Hardly credible. You're a disingenuous fraud.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



If you're this lazy about your own claims, I wonder how did in school? You act just like your view of blacks in school with your laziness.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

Huey said:


> white women when you go Black,you dont go back.



This isn't helping.


----------



## rdean (Feb 11, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



And if every one of those women became pregnant, Republicans would want to them to have those babies to teach those women a lesson for having "sex".


----------



## Zona (Feb 11, 2013)

We all know black men only live to rape white women.  I read about this in a story published right after the they ended slavery.  That is why they lynched so many of them.  You know, pre rape.  Cause they were going to do it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2013)

The Professor said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



freeamericanpresss owned by a food and beverage corporation

americanfreepress.net WHOIS domain registration information from Network Solutions

645 Pennslyvania Ave SE
Washington
DC 20003
US	p. 202-544-5977
American Free Press | America's Last Real Newspaper 
Location Type:	Headquarters	Company Type:	Standard
Year Founded:	1905	Asset Amount (USD):	
Sector Type:	Private Companies	Ticker:	
Primary Industry:	Food/Beverage	Secondary Industry:	Retailers
SIC Code:	8742,874205	NAICS:	32311
Annual Sales (USD):	$1million - $4.9 million	# of Employees:	1-49

Last link is owned by : Registrant:
 Freedom Center, David Horowitz
 David Horowitz Freedom Center
 14148 Magnolia Blvd Suite 103
 Sherman Oaks, CA 91423
 US

 Domain Name: FRONTPAGEMAG.COM

David Horowitz Freedom Center


----------



## Huey (Feb 11, 2013)

The only time white women call rape is when they get caught.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 11, 2013)

Huey said:


> The only time white women call rape is when they get caught.



Maybe in 1920 - 1970. I doubt it happens as much. It's not hard to believe that ghetto men would rape women.


----------



## The Professor (Feb 12, 2013)

According to government statistics, in 2005 there were a total of 160,270 rapes/sexual assaults.  Whites committed 32.8 percent of these crimes while Blacks committed 48.5 (go to Table 40 at the link provided below).

According to the same report, there were 111,490 White woman raped/sexually assaulted and 36,620 Black woman.  Of the White victims 44.5% of the offenders were White and 33.6% were Black.  Of the 36,620 Black victims 100% of the offenders were Black and none were White (see table 42 at the link provided below).  This means that  Blacks committed sex crimes against 37,460 White women (111,490 X 33.6%) and White males committed none against Black women.  

This government report is  apparently the source cited by millions of other sites on the Internet.  The flaw is that these sites included sexual assaults as rapes whereas the government statistics did not.    I made the same mistake.  However it does not change the fact that there is a great disparity between Black on White sex crimes and White on Black sex crimes, at least for that particular year.   

http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus05.pdfe 

Of course, statistics  will change over time, so I have provided the results for a more recent year.  According to the DOJ statistics for for 2008, there were  181,830 rapes and sexual assaults against women.  Of these, 54% were committed by Whites and 32.1% were committed by Blacks (see table 40 at the link provided below).

Of the 181, 830 women who were victimized, 117,640 were White and 46,580 were Black.  Of the White victims, 74.9 percent of the offenders were White and 16.4% were Black.   Of the Black victims, 74.8 percent of the offenders were Black and none were White (see Table 42 at the link below).

http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus08.pdf

I have studied statistics and I am familiar with some of the limitations of the government reports.  Nonetheless, I conclude they are accurate enough to show some patterns.   At any rate, the source is our own government, not Glenn Beck or Fox news.

I offer no explanation of these statistics because I have none.  It could be that White men are afraid of Black women, I just don't know.  Your guess is as good as mine.  I've researched the subject, but I haven't found anything that convinces me one way or the other.

I merely posted earlier about the 37,000 White rape victims because it appeared to me that the OP was accusing other USMB members of making up such a statistic, and I knew this was not true.  Apparently, the links some members relied on were wrong in that they included sexual assaults  in the category of rape.   There was nothing sinister or malicious about using this figure.   As I recall, those who made the claim provided links which shows they were not making things up.

I am not aware of posts by USMB members which stated that 37,000 White woman were raped by Blacks six years in a row as OP says.  I am only aware of some members using the 37,000 figure either for a particular year or without regards to any time frame.   They would have been correct if instead of using the word rape they had said rape/sexual assault.   

Now, I am done with this thread.


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 12, 2013)

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...



Lol.  Really?  Might be a good idea to actually READ the link you sent us.
1.  It is a SURVEY, (look that word up slick), you can find the number of households surveyed at the end of the report, it is NOT a total  number of rapes committed in the US.
2.  Read tables 103-106 in your survey.
3.  Read Survey Methodolgy at the end of your report.
4.  Get back to me when you're done.  

You are a prime example of the failures of our Public School system.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 12, 2013)

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...




Again, I made no claims. 

I also have not made any statements about blacks in school.


Go ahead, lie your ass off. We are getting used to it.


white supremacist douche = someone that does not agree with you


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 12, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



KR811 is not an example of the failures of the public school system. The public school system is not a failure the only failures are those that are failing within the public school system.

Curriculum needs to be dumbed down so that the KR811s of the world can keep up. 
Even then it doesn't work.

RE:

achievement gap
grade gap
discipline gap
SAT gap
IQ gap


----------



## yidnar (Feb 12, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > kr811 said:
> ...


 all you have to do is watch the news and you will see how many apes are committing rape.


----------



## IanC (Feb 12, 2013)

even if the stats were double the real rate for blacks, and only one tenth the real rate for whites, the overall disparity would still be shocking.


----------



## editec (Feb 12, 2013)

> Are 35,000 white women raped by blacks yearly?



No.

If that were true, then_ every one of us_ would know at least one white women who'd been raped by a Black man.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 12, 2013)

http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/ascii/vfluc.txt


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



1) So what is the total number of rapes and only rapes in the US. I've heard that people claiming the 35,000 rape use the DOJ as a source. 

This FBI table shows the arrests for rape in 2010: FBI ? Table 43a

4,925 of the arrests for rape were black and this excludes the victim stats. Even though rape is under reported you would think an ever increasing amount of interracial rape there would be more arrests. 

You have yet to give a source to support YOUR CLAIM. 

2) What does that have to do your claim or mine?

3) Refer to 1). Idiots like you on the internet said their source was the DOJ Statistics. I LOOKED it up and now you're saying it's invalid. Instead of being like a "lazy negro" in this whole thread, support your fucking claim.

4) There you go jackass.

I'm a failure from public schooling? At I've supported my claim with a government source. All you're doing is talking shit, with no proof or source from the government. I wonder if you home schooled, seems like most of your ilk have been.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...



Yet none of you idiots gave a government source to support your claim. 

All I see is shit talking.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

yidnar said:


> http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/ascii/vfluc.txt



Says nothing about victims. Try harder to stay on topic. And according to one of the posters the DOJ stats don't count anymore.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 12, 2013)

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


I love watching you pretend these statistics are not accurate.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2013)

Now are we talking legitimate rape or illegitimate rape?


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Yes you did make claims, and you supported it with a sub-par video, without a government source.

You've been talking shit about black people a lot in this forum. I'm sure you've insulted all black's education too. Oh wait...you already did with the IQ/Acheivement gap that you posted earlier.

"white supremacist douche = someone that does not agree with you" as to how Liberal, Socialist, Communist = someone that does not agree with right wingers? Shut up.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Which ones? The ones that I've posted or the baseless claimed "statistics"?


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



But, still no link.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2013)

Huey said:


> white women when you go Black,you dont go back.



Once she stoops that low, there is no going back. LOL


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> ...



Still no link. And this guy is an idiot, no one is going to listen.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 12, 2013)

emilynghiem said:


> Question: How many rapes of black women by black men go unreported because they are already in abusive relationships and this is taken for granted as not being news?
> same with latino women raped by latino men, etc.
> How much violence is taken for granted as ongoing and not reported to police or in the media?
> 
> ...



Do white men never rape white women in your world, or does that fact simply not help your agenda?


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Question: How many rapes of black women by black men go unreported because they are already in abusive relationships and this is taken for granted as not being news?
> ...



I think you posted to the wrong guy.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 12, 2013)

Even if these claims were substantiated, 35,000 makes up for how many black men?

Excluding multiple or serial rapists, 35000 is 6.5 million black men is around 0.5% of black men. 

So how are ALL or at least MOST Black men rapists? 

(A = B) =/= (B = A), Idiots.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 13, 2013)

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...



link to *my claim*

put up or shut up

maybe you need some help


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 13, 2013)

KR811 said:


> I*diots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that **35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact. *
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...



can you provide a link to your claim?


----------



## yidnar (Feb 13, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Even if these claims were substantiated, 35,000 makes up for how many black men?
> 
> Excluding multiple or serial rapists, 35000 is 6.5 million black men is around 0.5% of black men.
> 
> ...


thats right only 6.5 million commit most of the crimes in the US.imagine if there were 100 million of these bastards prowling around !!


----------



## IanC (Feb 13, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Even if these claims were substantiated, 35,000 makes up for how many black men?
> 
> Excluding multiple or serial rapists, 35000 is 6.5 million black men is around 0.5% of black men.
> 
> ...





while I understand the point you are trying to make.......that is still 0.5% of black men per year! and that is only one category of criminality.

no wonder Holder publically admitted that 1/3 of afroamerican males are physically incarcerated in their lifetimes. in jail, not just on probation, etc


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 13, 2013)

poet said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Does a bear shit in the woods? What needs to be found is away to stop this.
> ...


 Maybe I'm taking it wrong, but the way you said that makes me think that you would use the system to prosper rapes.

Rapes are a violent crime. They are in no way connected to political opinions, but a moral breakdown. The way to fix that is strengthen people's core so that they do not care to break other people, but to help them.

I hope you find your way back to a life that isn't filled with thoughts of revenge and hatred, kindled by repetitious forays into a world of mental cruelty, meanness and giving in to unjust thoughts that snowball on their downhill path.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 13, 2013)

IanC said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if these claims were substantiated, 35,000 makes up for how many black men?
> ...



Oh shit! 0.5% of black men are rapists, better ship all the rest of 99.5% back to Africa!

Oh and most black criminality is intraracial. Take it as a good thing.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > I*diots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that **35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact. *
> ...



First I said boards LIKE THIS, not this exact board. However, I do find fault in myself for not being more specific.

Examples:
Black Men are Not Raping White Women

Norway: Blacks Raping White Women. It&#39;s Out Of Control! - No Holds Barred Political Forum - America's Political Chat Room

http://www.stormfront.org/forum/t62...yu5DwZtJWdGQmWb9Rf6tSGw&bvm=bv.42452523,d.cGE

So 79% of drug users in this country are white Americans yet Black and Hispanics are the vast... | IGN Boards


----------



## KR811 (Feb 13, 2013)

yidnar said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if these claims were substantiated, 35,000 makes up for how many black men?
> ...



Yep, it's a real epidemic, you should go shoot up a hood that will show dem negroes. Make sure you target the little children.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 13, 2013)

KR811 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...




 the victims will feel much better after reading you snarky comments


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 14, 2013)

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...




*"I'm sure you've insulted all black's education too. Oh wait...you already did with the IQ/Acheivement gap that you posted earlier."
*

The NAACP is insulting all blacks education too. They are frequently demanding that white folks close the achievement gap. Using your "logic" ,the NAACP must be a bunch of white supremacist douchebags.


----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Not all black men like white women. Just ask OJ Simpson.
> ...



But he didn't kill her - his son did.   He went to his dad and asked if he could borrow the car - OJ just looked at him and said "Go ax yo momma".


----------



## KR811 (Feb 14, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No, OJ hired a hitman to do it.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Papawx3 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure a professional killer is gonna slash somebody to death, try to cut off her head, and leave evidence belonging to the guy who hired him, instead of just shooting her in the back of the head like all other professional killers do.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't really care about this thread, but I was interested enough to go this far.

Reasonable blog about the questions stats with cites

I skimmed this. It seems to break down where the information in the OP comes from and how it gets broken out like it does. It has citations but not links, so you could follow the chain if you care to, but I don't care to. But I did Google it for you, so there's that.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Question: How many rapes of black women by black men go unreported because they are already in abusive relationships and this is taken for granted as not being news?
> ...



Sure no problem, you can include those stats too!

And while you're at it, why not show the stats of
rapes committed by Men against Women vs. any other gender combination.

Focusing on rape as a male-female issue, would that help stop
pointing the finger at one race more than another?


----------



## Tech_Esq (Feb 14, 2013)

Tech_Esq said:


> I don't really care about this thread, but I was interested enough to go this far.
> 
> Reasonable blog about the questions stats with cites
> 
> I skimmed this. It seems to break down where the information in the OP comes from and how it gets broken out like it does. It has citations but not links, so you could follow the chain if you care to, but I don't care to. But I did Google it for you, so there's that.



crap, I was wrong, there was a link. Ok folks, here it is:

USDOJ report on Victimization 2010

You'll refer to tables 40 and 42 of the linked PDF for find the basis. I didn't do the math to figure out if 16.4% of 117,000 is 35,000, you can do that and report back. Also, they lump rape and sexual assault together. Not the same thing, but it still ain't good. Enjoy your stats.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > Papawx3 said:
> ...



I don't know, first day on the job? OJ still should have been guilty for at least some involvement in her death.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 14, 2013)

Tech_Esq said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care about this thread, but I was interested enough to go this far.
> ...



16.4% of 117,000 is 19,188. Still not the magic yearly number of 35,000.

I've been to that Agabond site before and it inspired me to do make this post in the first place. And I believe I already mentioned that the DOJ lumps rape and sexual assault together.

You know what's funny? One poster told me to look up the DOJ stats (to support HIS claim) I did, and then tells me that the DOJ stats are invalid.

I found a post on another forum with the same topic, claiming that only the FBI and UCR are only valid for the crime statistics. And the FBI rape numbers for black offenders doesn't even exceed 5,000 let alone the so called 35,000 white victims.

Forum Link (Look at Poplar's posts):So 79% of drug users in this country are white Americans yet Black and Hispanics are the vast... | Page 2 | IGN Boards

FBI Link:FBI ? Table 43a


----------



## yidnar (Feb 18, 2013)

KR811 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


i do not condone violence against any ethnic group ..especially children [born or unborn ]!!


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

yidnar said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Sure you don't.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 18, 2013)

KR811 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


 i grew up in the hood !! the community i come from is over 70 % black !! i state facts about the black community because i have seen it 1st hand !! you never hear me post negative things about the hispanic,or asian communities i post about what i know to be true , and most of the people who have negative things to say about the black community grew up in an area with a high % of blacks !! most bleeding heart white deniers never lived in the same areas where blacks run rampant.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

yidnar said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 18, 2013)

The tricky thing with rape, is that women will  sometimes lie and claim rape when it wasn't rape. Remember that story of the black guy who had a football scholarship and ready to go, but his white ex girl friend told the police he raped her when he did no such thing and he was locked up until she admitted she lied and he was realeased. This happens to more than just black men. What pisses me is that they lock up these people without proving it. It's her word against his. That is not a fair law. The numbers on this could be inaccurate along with other supposed rapes.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> The tricky thing with rape, is that women will  sometimes lie and claim rape when it wasn't rape. Remember that story of the black guy who had a football scholarship and ready to go, but his white ex girl friend told the police he raped her when he did no such thing and he was locked up until she admitted she lied and he was realeased. This happens to more than just black men. What pisses me is that they lock up these people without proving it. It's her word against his. That is not a fair law. The numbers on this could be inaccurate along with other supposed rapes.



That isn't exactly a race problem. That can happen to any man, as the police will arrest a man for any domestic disturbance whether he is the aggressor or not. 

However if it's an interracial relationship and that happens then all hell breaks lose.


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah it can happen to any man, which is why the exact actual number of rapes remains unknown because the lady could be lying.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 18, 2013)

Both ann coulter and pat buchanan have talked about this in books  though they don't use the number 35,000 .  They claim several thousand black on white rapes each year and usually zero the other way.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 18, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> Yeah it can happen to any man, which is why the exact actual number of rapes remains unknown because the lady could be lying.



Ask a cop and he'll tell ya half the rape accusations are just prostitutes who didn't get paid.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it can happen to any man, which is why the exact actual number of rapes remains unknown because the lady could be lying.
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2013)

My wife's niece (who is white) was raped by a black man.  He was a friend of some people she knew that had been to her apartment before.  One night, her friends came over and brought this guy with them.  They all visited a while, then left.  A few minutes later, the black guy knocked at the door and said he lost his car keys and needed to use the phone.  She let him in to use the phone because she knew the guy, right?  As soon as she opened the door, he pulled a knife and told her he would kill her if she screamed.  He raped her, then left, and she called the cops.  They arrested the guy and it went to trial.  He was found "not guilty" because she "let him in her apartment".
The rapist's lawyer played the race card repeatedly, and the guy walked.  So don't give me that shit about the poor black man being a victim of racism.  There's a good reason why white women are afraid of black men.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 18, 2013)

Blacks need to ask themselves is this true? If it is what can they do to fix it???

Why do they ignore it?


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Blacks need to ask themselves is this true? If it is what can they do to fix it???
> 
> Why do they ignore it?



Well it's not true the DOJ and FBI numbers say so.

And going by your dimwit logic, what are white men going to do about their rape problem since they lead in that area? Oh I'm sorry only blacks and other minorities are criminals in your fantasy world.

No solutions, just bitching. The Matthew way.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> My wife's niece (who is white) was raped by a black man.  He was a friend of some people she knew that had been to her apartment before.  One night, her friends came over and brought this guy with them.  They all visited a while, then left.  A few minutes later, the black guy knocked at the door and said he lost his car keys and needed to use the phone.  She let him in to use the phone because she knew the guy, right?  As soon as she opened the door, he pulled a knife and told her he would kill her if she screamed.  He raped her, then left, and she called the cops.  They arrested the guy and it went to trial.  He was found "not guilty" because she "let him in her apartment".
> The rapist's lawyer played the race card repeatedly, and the guy walked.  So don't give me that shit about the poor black man being a victim of racism.  There's a good reason why white women are afraid of black men.



Allegory, I can make up stories for my own benefit too. Unless you prove it, I don't believe a word you say. Especially after the shit you spew here. Also I wasn't playing the victim card and I didn't scream racism. I wanted where these people got their numbers from since the DOJ and FBI state otherwise (< 35,000).

BTW going from the statistics and the general rule that most crime is intraracial, white women should be very afraid of white men. Good job, clown.

And if the situation was reversed (the niece black, the rapist white) you wouldn't give two shits and agree with that bullshit verdict. You're not fooling anyone, dummy.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > My wife's niece (who is white) was raped by a black man.  He was a friend of some people she knew that had been to her apartment before.  One night, her friends came over and brought this guy with them.  They all visited a while, then left.  A few minutes later, the black guy knocked at the door and said he lost his car keys and needed to use the phone.  She let him in to use the phone because she knew the guy, right?  As soon as she opened the door, he pulled a knife and told her he would kill her if she screamed.  He raped her, then left, and she called the cops.  They arrested the guy and it went to trial.  He was found "not guilty" because she "let him in her apartment".
> ...


I figured one of you assholes would say that.  You belong to a race that is known for it's violence and racism, and seem to be proud of that stigma.  You're probably a rapist yourself.  Fuck you.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I think you would since you're making it up. What do you expect me to do about it? Even if your allegory was true, that doesn't prove that 35,000 white women are involved in interracial rape. You and other white supremacists are wrong and make up as you go along as always. And since you can't prove anything, you now resort to calling me a rapist? That is laughable, even for a ad hominem! 

And spare me your collectivism. I'm a individual and I'm responsible for only *my own *actions, success and/or failures. I'm not a Communist-like asshat like you with your racial collectivism. Right back at ya, fool.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


It's primates like you that are responsible for blacks occupying the lowest position in world society.  I am glad that half of you are languishing in prison.  Enjoy your lower-than-whale shit status, pal, because that's the best you'll ever achieve.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



More ad hominem drivel, irrelevant to the thread's topic and your previous allegory. You don't know a thing about and you're not trying anymore. I see that you have lost.


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuPWSXVv5iA]White Skinhead rapes 7 year old girl black girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP4CqTb4ycA]6 White people rape torture and kidnap a black woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Feb 18, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


Clap all you want but the statistics speak for themselves.  Blacks are responsible for most of the violent crimes in the U.S., and raping white women is your crime of choice.  You know it, the world knows it.  That's your legacy.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...








More of your collectivist drivel, I see? Can you come up with something that actually has something to do with my personal life, you Pinko Commie? I'm an individual.

Here's a statistic:
FBI ? Table 43a

Lets see, whites dominate in every subject except murder (50/50 for blacks and whites.) and robbery. And since most crime is intraracial, most black criminals' victims are black themselves. Take it as a good thing, but you're too stupid to even notice that. So what were you saying again?

Also, now I definitely know you're lying about your niece. One would think you would try to defend or try to prove your case is factual. You dropped it as soon as I called it out on you. You're sick, you know that? In fact you're the one who probably raped or molested your niece, like the old creepy uncle stereotype. You know what? Scratch that. You probably don't have a wife or a family to begin with. I'm giving you too much credit now. No one loves you. There's remedy for that though, it's called:





Can you try harder next time, if haven't followed your leader yet?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


Yeah, like I'm gonna post a copy of the police report for you.  I'll tell you this much, punk, if the "N-word" ever applied to anyone, it would be you.  Know what I mean, Leroy?


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> My wife's niece (who is white) was raped by a black man.  He was a friend of some people she knew that had been to her apartment before.  One night, her friends came over and brought this guy with them.  They all visited a while, then left.  A few minutes later, the black guy knocked at the door and said he lost his car keys and needed to use the phone.  She let him in to use the phone because she knew the guy, right?  As soon as she opened the door, he pulled a knife and told her he would kill her if she screamed.  He raped her, then left, and she called the cops.  They arrested the guy and it went to trial.  He was found "not guilty" because she "let him in her apartment".
> The rapist's lawyer played the race card repeatedly, and the guy walked.  So don't give me that shit about the poor black man being a victim of racism.  There's a good reason why white women are afraid of black men.



A lot of white women like black men to. Those women who fear others do not have a proper understanding with them. Whether because they were taught lies and propaganda, or a bad experience and then started blaming the entire race. For example.  A Mexican kills a white man and his daughter then fears all mexicans. However to every race, there are females who will lie and falsely claim they were raped just to get someone in trouble. Remember that football player that was recently released for rape which he didn't do? She lied on him because he dumped her and she got mad. That seems to be the case a lot. A pissed off girl trying to her ex in trouble. This unfortunately gives woman an advantage over men because they can easily claim rape. If she is in a sexual relationship with you and says you raped her, you have a huge chance of going to prison. Another disadvantage men have is that women can actually force themselves onto men and if the man fights and hurts her, she can claim rape And prove it with her injuries and the court isn't going to believe the man when he tells his story. There is a documented case and video of a marine who told a story on how HE was raped by a pregnant woman. He was in the house and she drugged his drink and he fell unconscious. He woke up with her on top of him and she said if he resisted, she would tell the cops that he tried to hurt her baby so he was forced to take it.


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sj are you from stormfront or something? Your very racist.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Because you don't have one a report. You're a liar. There was no rape case, you don't have a wife nor a family. No one loves you, nor ever will. You will die alone, with you idiotic views on life. Just follow your leader set yourself free, Jesus will be waiting. 

More ad hominems again? Can't you say anything of substance regarding the topic? Are you ever going refute my FBI report or statistics in order to support the claim of 35,000 white women are raped yearly? Or are we just gonna do this same dance again like the last time, with you dodging everything?

Don't be a stormfront-pussy, just say ****** already, it's not any worse than what you've said before about all blacks. Can you understand that, Cletus?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> Sj are you from stormfront or something? Your very racist.


You don't know me at all.  There's a difference between being a racist and a realist.  I've seen thousands of examples of black racism.  When I was 13 (in 1963), I moved from the midwest to Washington D.C.  I was very sympathetic to the civil rights movement.  But almost every time I went somewhere I saw black people harassing, robbing, and assaulting whites.  My girlfriend worked at a clothing store in Md. in 1967.  One night, around Christmas, one of her co-workers left work at 9:00 PM.  When she got to her car to leave, several black men pulled up next to her and jumped out of their car.  They beat her severely, mostly in the face, raped her in her back seat, stole her new coat, then for good measure, slammed the car door several times into her arm, breaking it in several places.  They then left her there, bleeding.  No attempt was made to find the bastards that did it, which is typical.
You can call me a racist if you want, I don't give a shit.  I know what I've experienced, and most of my experiences with blacks have shown me that they are the most hateful and racist people I've ever dealt with.  I'm not saying every black person in the world is like that, and I'm not saying that I've never met a racist white person, but never of the same caliber of hate and rage as the black ones.  I'm not going to lie and say these things don't happen just so you won't call me a racist.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sj are you from stormfront or something? Your very racist.
> ...



More anecdotes again? You're not very creative, you know. Even if this were true how does that define ALL BLACKS? Your realism sure has a strong bias. 
How about I make up a story how some skinhead nazis, raped, beaten and killed my sister. Then I can say ALL white people are like those Nazi's. I can make up anecdotal or allegory bullshit too, anyone can, especially on the fucking internet. That isn't proof dipshit.

BTW look up racial realist on wikipedia and see what you get.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > malikc6 said:
> ...


Maybe if you read the whole fucking post you would have seen this part, you pathetic little fuck.



> I'm not saying every black person in the world is like that, and I'm not saying that I've never met a racist white person,


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sj, your basically saying that my race has scarred you for life.


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I'm not going to call sj a liar. I mean I lived in Texas for a year and a half and whites sometimes threw eggs at me and called me names. In San Diego, some Mexicans that lived next to us were racist. They would tell their dogs to go after this black female mail lady. Sj could be lying about that story, but I can be seen as a liar to. I cannot prove this statement and neither can sj.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> Sj, your basically saying that my race has scarred you for life.


Not at all, but I won't pretend that the hate and violence against my race by blacks doesn't exist either.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> Well I'm not going to call sj a liar. I mean I lived in Texas for a year and a half and whites sometimes threw eggs at me and called me names. In San Diego, some Mexicans that lived next to us were racist. They would tell their dogs to go after this black female mail lady. Sj could be lying about that story, but I can be seen as a liar to. I cannot prove this statement and neither can sj.


I appreciate that, malikc6.  I don't doubt that you have seen racism as well, most of us have.  And unlike that shithead KR911, you seem to actually have an interest in the truth and possibly address the problem.  KR can go flip shit.  I'll talk to you with respect if you do the same.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 19, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> Well I'm not going to call sj a liar. I mean I lived in Texas for a year and a half and whites sometimes threw eggs at me and called me names. .




HAHAHA.    Blacks have no business complaining about racism in america what with all the affirmative action they get and the way they collect welfare at 5 times the rate whites do.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not going to call sj a liar. I mean I lived in Texas for a year and a half and whites sometimes threw eggs at me and called me names. .
> ...



Any proof to your claims?


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not going to call sj a liar. I mean I lived in Texas for a year and a half and whites sometimes threw eggs at me and called me names. In San Diego, some Mexicans that lived next to us were racist. They would tell their dogs to go after this black female mail lady. Sj could be lying about that story, but I can be seen as a liar to. I cannot prove this statement and neither can sj.
> ...



What truth, stupid? Can you even prove your truth without any confirmation bias, anecdote, or ad hominem? All you do is complain, whine and going by your PM's threaten. 

Clown's like you never shown respect, so why should I? Respect is earned.


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 19, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not going to call sj a liar. I mean I lived in Texas for a year and a half and whites sometimes threw eggs at me and called me names. .
> ...



I think your just a troll trying to make others angry. Your comment is laughable.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > malikc6 said:
> ...


Piss off, troll.  Nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Why do you keep posting here?

Why can't you refute my statistics? 

Why do you resort to ad hominems? 

Why are you constantly PMing like some gay stalker?

It seems like you're taking me not only seriously, but personally.

U MAD STORMFAG?

Try harder S.J. You're going no where with this type of discourse. I already proved my case. Feel free to prove yours. I won't hold my breath.

Or better yet, go follow your leader. Make a choice. (preferably the latter)


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



So now you're backtracking your previous statements? Fascinating.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


Dude, why don't you fuck off?  And if you don't stop PMing me, I'm gonna have to put you on my ignore list.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



It's MY thread, YOU can leave, though. 

You PMed first after I negged you, if you stop, then everything will be fine.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


Grow up.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Leave, you bring nothing here anyway.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


Nothing you want to hear.  You're trying to convince everyone that incidents of black on white crime (especially rape) is no higher than white on black crime, but the entire world knows differently.  Just saying it doesn't make it so.  If what you're trying to peddle was true, the prisons would not be full of black men.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



FBI and DOJ stats say differently. 
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/uc...in-the-u.s.-2010/tables/table-43/10tbl43a.xls
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus08.pdf

Most crime is intraracial, I never said white on black crime is no higher than black on white. This thread is simply about the annual 35,000 rape claim, that you and your other white supremacist friends like to say. You're complaining and accusing me of what you and others say about all blacks constantly. 

Simply giving your words holds no weight at all. Can you give any proof,  a source or statistical numbers to support your claim instead of saying "the world knows"? 

If you do, I'm all ears. I have been for everyone else here.

If you don't, then piss off. I did my part, you have yet to do yours.

Bring it on SJ, I'm waiting.

Also the most common offense for prison populations are property and drug offenses, not violent crime. 

Take our state, California for example:
California Criminal Justice FAQ: What crimes did prisoners commit?

(More in depth)
http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Reports_Rese...Services_Branch/Annual/ACHAR1/ACHAR1d2007.pdf

Now with state and federal prison offenses for 2004:
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/dcf/duc.cfm


----------



## S.J. (Feb 19, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


Poor KR.  He's struggling desperately to make it "not so", but deep down inside he knows if there were no blacks in this country, our prisons would be like ghost towns.
Project America: Crime: Prison Population: Prison Population by Race


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Do blacks feel that rape is wrong? Yes or no?


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Oh poor you, it seems you have completely dropped the rape portion of this argument.

Oh well, people like you can't win them all.

On to the prison stats.
First of all, I gave a source of the most common offense of prisoners, which was drug and property offenses. Countering your claim that it was violent crime. I edited my post and have more sources
Now you're throwing this semi-red herring, to avoid the point. I'll play along and bite this time.

If blacks were gone from this country, then the prison population will be reduced in half. I don't think the prison-industrial complex is going to be pleased with that. They need to make their profits. Also was that supposed to be a threat? How are you going to get rid of all blacks? How does over 500,000 prisoners represent all 13.5 million black people? So minorities represent the majority.

Regarding your source, bravo btw, this must be your first source here. 
An A for effort.

Here's a more updated DOJ statistic actually from the DOJ
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/p10.pdf
(Appendix Table 12)

This is for the TOTAL PRISON POPULATION
Estimate ratios for the 2000-2010 prison populations:
Whites: 43-47%
Blacks: 53-58%
Hispanics: 19%-32%

Your source represents the amount of prisoners out of 100,000 people. This doesn't have any bearing on the TOTAL prison population, which was our initial argument. Was it not? The fact the blacks are incarcerated more, along with it's smaller demographic gives its large number, skewing your source's graph. Your source is right, but the way you tried to use it was wrong.

Would you like to continue?


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do blacks feel that rape is wrong? Yes or no?



I do. 
Instead of making up your own speculations why you actually go ask some people, IN REAL LIFE?

Here's a better question.
Do you care regardless of the race of the victim or the perpetrator? Going by your posts here, my guess is a resounding "NO" from you.

Cheers.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2013)

> This is for the TOTAL PRISON POPULATION
> Estimate ratios for the 2000-2010 prison populations:
> Whites: 43-47%
> Blacks: 53-58%
> Hispanics: 19%-32%


13% of the population, 53-58% of the prison population.  Thank you for proving me right with your own post.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

S.J. said:


> > This is for the TOTAL PRISON POPULATION
> > Estimate ratios for the 2000-2010 prison populations:
> > Whites: 43-47%
> > Blacks: 53-58%
> ...




Never said you were wrong, but you misused your previous source. And actually my math was wrong. 
My original estimates were going from a one million total. When it's really around a 1.3 million average.
As you can see, my previous percentages exceed 100% in any circumstance.

My mistake, it's late and I'm doing other things on my computer, better for me to find my own mistakes, rather than you.

If your source was true for the TOTAL PRISON POPULATION then the ratios would be like this:
From an estimate of 5,000 for every 100,000:
Whites: 10%
Blacks: 58%
Hispanics: 32%

My revised estimate ratios for the ACTUAL total prison population (1.3 Million):
Whites: 34%
Blacks: 44%
Hispanics: 22%

And is this all you have to say? This only covered your red herring. What about the other points?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > > This is for the TOTAL PRISON POPULATION
> ...


Unlike you, I don't live to prove the other guy wrong, so I wasn't spending a lot of time cross-checking your numbers.  My only point has been that blacks are responsible for most of the crime in this country, and your only point is to deny this fact.  Is this all I have to say?  What more do I NEED to say?  You want to split hairs and argue over whether blacks commit 35,000 rapes against white women or only 34,500, and claim victory if the number turns out to be closer to your's.  I'm not sure what your objective is here, but all you're doing is exposing the truth about the black race, and that is that blacks commit more crimes than any other race.  Case closed.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 20, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Check mate.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You sure fail at proving others wrong. That's the point of an argument or debate. I never denied that fact that most criminals are black, either. I just wanted to see where people like you got the magic 35,000 number, which turns out to be significantly less than 35,000 according both the DOJ and FBI numbers. You previously agreed to that number, due to your confirmation bias. You were wrong. 

Then you claim that most blacks in prison are because they're murderers or rapists. You were wrong again. 

Here are some things you failed to "expose".

Every race or nationality has its criminals. With your failed reasoning you think that since the majority of criminals are black, then most if not all blacks are criminals. Correlation isn't explicitly mean causation and (A=B)=/=(B=A). Those are basic logical fallacies.

The large majority of ALL crime is intraracial, within the *same race*. The majority of victims from black crime are blacks. Why can't any you take that as a good thing especially with your racially bigoted ideology? You should be celebrating blacks killing each other.

And you're right. Case closed! I'm done with you.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 20, 2013)

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KR811 said:
> ...


You're still splitting hairs, and you're still lying.  I never said "most blacks in prison are rapists or murderers".  I said that blacks commit more violent crimes than other races as a percentage of their population.
Neither did I say "most blacks are criminals".  I said that a higher percentage of blacks are criminals than any other race, and your own links back that up.
You don't want those facts to be true, but they ARE, and if you don't want people to know these facts, you shouldn't post a thread like this, challenging others to prove it.


> The majority of victims from black crime are blacks. Why can't any you take that as a good thing especially with your racially bigoted ideology? You should be celebrating blacks killing each other.


The only bigot here is you, KR.  I don't celebrate blacks killing each other, but the fact that you think I should, says a lot about you.  The ugliness of a statement like that tells me you have a lot to learn about life.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2013)

what KR does best is put words in other's mouths and misrepresent their posts. 

Been doing it since he/she joined the forum


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGQ-ISsDm8M]Where are the white women at? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lore (Feb 20, 2013)

It makes you wonder why people make threads like these. Thinly veiled racism disguised as 'concern' for women. Fuck that. All rape is horrible no matter what race is victim or the rapist. Don't try to quantify/make racist nebulous accusations to make your dumbass point.

When will white people stop making embarassing threads with embarrassing racist jokes? Just because your white, corny-ass real life friends find your shitty jokes funny, does not mean the rest of the world does.

And fuck you to the person who used rape as a threat. That shit ain't cute!


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 20, 2013)

racists saying racist things.

gee Im so surpirzed


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2013)

lore said:


> It makes you wonder why people make threads like these. Thinly veiled racism disguised as 'concern' for women. Fuck that. All rape is horrible no matter what race is victim or the rapist. Don't try to quantify/make racist nebulous accusations to make your dumbass point.
> 
> When will white people stop making embarassing threads with embarrassing racist jokes? Just because your white, corny-ass real life friends find your shitty jokes funny, does not mean the rest of the world does.
> 
> And fuck you to the person who used rape as a threat. That shit ain't cute!



the OP is a black male


----------



## lore (Feb 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> lore said:
> 
> 
> > It makes you wonder why people make threads like these. Thinly veiled racism disguised as 'concern' for women. Fuck that. All rape is horrible no matter what race is victim or the rapist. Don't try to quantify/make racist nebulous accusations to make your dumbass point.
> ...



does it even matter? where do you think people of color learn all of this internalized racist bullshit? people of colour are bombarded with harmful stereotypes everyday of our lives, always telling you that you're somehow 'less than', it's no wonder why even some of us internalize this bullshit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> lore said:
> 
> 
> > It makes you wonder why people make threads like these. Thinly veiled racism disguised as 'concern' for women. Fuck that. All rape is horrible no matter what race is victim or the rapist. Don't try to quantify/make racist nebulous accusations to make your dumbass point.
> ...



how do you know?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 20, 2013)

You see sometimes people lie on the internets


----------



## lore (Feb 20, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> racists saying racist things.
> 
> gee Im so surpirzed



calling out racism isn't racism, m'dear ^___^


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Your use of inclusive language says otherwise. You even did it in your last post.
Are you seriously trying to argue about something we both agree upon? I never sad that wasn't true. If anything you're putting words in my mouth. This thread was about a statistical myth constantly perpetuated by idiots on the internet. 

I'm the bigot? Against who? That fact that you others keep generalizing all blacks as dumb, inferior, violent, subhuman, etc. makes your assertion completely invalid. I'm reflecting your ugliness.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > lore said:
> ...



I am one.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> You see sometimes people lie on the internets





lol hahahahaha ^


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> what KR does best is put words in other's mouths and misrepresent their posts.
> 
> Been doing it since he/she joined the forum



Then stop using generalizations and inclusive language.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2013)

lore said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > racists saying racist things.
> ...



what about seeing racism where none exists?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 20, 2013)

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > what KR does best is put words in other's mouths and misrepresent their posts.
> ...



OK then, I was trying to be nice.

you are a fucking liar


----------



## KR811 (Feb 20, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> racists saying racist things.
> 
> gee Im so surpirzed



Umm......read my posts here.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Feb 21, 2013)

KR811 said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Rape and sexual assault are closely enough related that I decided that I would not represent either type of defendant. There are plenty of lawyers out there that will, I don't need to have the weight of assisting a person who actually did a crime like this and possibly preventing them from getting punished in the process.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > lore said:
> ...



... by the way he pronounces the word "ask".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> lore said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



There's a difference between discussing a real issue and racism. Blacks and leftist see racism within everything.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

Jesus. Another disgusting racist thread. Get over it.

When you are raped, it doesn't matter what color or race the  man is.  It is still rape.  It's not like you are choosing him as a boyfriend or making love.  Also, statistics in the crime of rape are not accuate because it is the most under reported violent crime.  We don't  have any real data on how many rapes there are or who rapes whom because so  often a rape goes unreported.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Jesus. Another disgusting racist thread. Get over it.
> 
> When you are raped, it doesn't matter what color or race the  man is.  It is still rape.  It's not like you are choosing him as a boyfriend or making love.  Also, statistics in the crime of rape are not accuate because it is the most under reported violent crime.  We don't  have any real data on how many rapes there are or who rapes whom because so  often a rape goes unreported.



what can be more racist than blacks choosing a white victim at 8 times the other way around? 

Sticks and stones does not apply here.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus. Another disgusting racist thread. Get over it.
> ...



How do you know they are consciously 'choosing' the victim based on her race?  Not everyone is completely absorbed about race in every move and thought they have.  Maybe that is something you racists don't understand.  Rapists choose victims because they are available and vulnerable.  Where I used to live, lots of rapes were women picked off the running trails in town, when a woman was out running alone.  Happened so often, a company grew out of it that furnished trained dobermans you could 'rent' to run with you.  A rapist isn't looking for a 'white' woman, he is looking for a woman who is in a vulnerable position.


----------



## editec (Feb 22, 2013)

The stat is nonsense.

If it were not, our resident NAZIs would post a link to it.

they can't and they know they can't.  Hence their attempts to deflect the topic.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




hey racist

what are blacks doing in white neighborhoods except looking for white women? 

Numbers don't lie, but you do.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 22, 2013)

editec said:


> The stat is nonsense.
> 
> If it were not, our resident NAZIs would post a link to it.
> 
> they can't and they know they can't.  Hence their attempts to deflect the topic.



stsas have been provided and thanks for the godwin


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


OMFG!  Are you fucking serious?  In your world people live in either black or white neighborhoods? Pathetic.  Absolutely pathetic. 

If you want to be a racist, why not just admit it?  Why pretend you aren't? Who do you think you are fooling? Why do you try to turn it around on someone else and claim they are the racist? If you hate blacks, why are you ashamed to say so and say what a racist you are?  Seems to be the behavior of a wimpy, loser and coward to not be able to admit what he his and what he really thinks.


----------



## editec (Feb 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > The stat is nonsense.
> ...



Godwin?

Who is that?

Show me the FBI or JoD stats.

Those I'll believe.

If you have them link us to them.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




why don't you just call me a white trailer trash cracker? 


*they live like trailer trash and most of the people I've ever met or seen who were living on benefits were white 'cracker' trailer trash types. *

does that ^ quote look familiar?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 22, 2013)

editec said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...




here is what i have for now. However, I'm certain you will dismiss it out of hand

Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com


----------



## editec (Feb 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I didn't dismiss it, Squeeze.

I merely went directly to ITS sources to find if their conclusions were in fact supported by the statistics.

ITs sources claim to find that ststictic here

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/additional-ucr-publications/age_race_arrest93-01.pdf

Guess what?

The statistics they CLAIM were there are NOT there.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



As I am white, if I call people white trash, I am not being racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 22, 2013)

The truth means NOTHING to a leftist. They don't want blacks to improve as that would cost them votes.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You are condemning people for the color of their skin. That makes you a racist, regardless of your own color. Your also being bigoted by calling poor people who live in trailers "trash". In other words youre a piece of fucking shit.


----------



## KR811 (Feb 28, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Really so you and other fools here don't use generalizations and inclusive language? My mistake you're too stupid to even know what those are, therefore you denying your idiocy.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 28, 2013)

Rape is wrong
Murder is wrong
Beating someone up for any unjust reason is wrong
Supporting someone of your race for doing any of the actions above is also wrong.

Can we all agree? Blacks and whites.


----------



## Huey (Mar 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
If that manywhite women were raped by Blackmen,then there's a lot of bow-legged white women walking around out there after riding the big black pole


----------



## Rozman (Mar 2, 2013)

Huey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...







> *If that manywhite women were raped by Blackmen,then there's a lot of bow-legged white women walking around out there after riding the big black pole*




You are a total class act...


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...


35,000 sounds like a pretty low number.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rape is wrong
> Murder is wrong
> Beating someone up for any unjust reason is wrong
> Supporting someone of your race for doing any of the actions above is also wrong.
> ...


why would black men need to rape anyone ?

We r the most handsome, most masculine race of men on the planet.

Plus all this Harvey Weinstein stuff, shows that even white men with money and power still have to rape and bribe women to get some ass, it's all coming out now about how perverted white men r.

But notice none of them r seeing a court room ? Unlike Cosby. whites still protect each other.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 10, 2017)

Women of Color and Sexual Assault

According to this source linked above:

*Percent of Women Raped in Lifetime by Race/Ethnicity*
Caucasian
17.9%
Latina
11.9%
African-American
18.8%
American Indian/Alaskan Native
34.1%
Mixed Race
24.4%
Asian/Pacific Islander
6.8%

For every African-American woman who reports her rape, at least fifteen African-American women do not report theirs.



In a study conducted in the early 1990s, 60% of South Asian immigrant women spoke of being raped by their husbands.
An analysis of thirty-one pornographic websites found that of the sites depicting women being raped or tortured, nearly half of the victims depicted were Asian women.
One possible reason why Asian and Pacific Islander women report lower rates of sexual violence than other minority groups is that traditional Asian values may discourage them from disclosing personal information, even in a confidential setting.

Approximately 40% of Black women report coercive sexual contact by age eighteen.

Approximately 7.9% of Latinas will be raped by a spouse, partner, or ex-partner during their lifetime.

Many married Hispanic/Latina women view sex as a marital obligation and are less likely than other women to define their experiences of forced sex as rape.

American Indian and Alaska Native women are more likely to be victims of sexual violence committed by a stranger or acquaintance rather than a family member or intimate partner. Approximately 70% of perpetrators are non-Native.

American Indians are the victims of rape and sexual assault at a rate that is 3.5 times higher than that of any other race in the United States.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Black men dont have to rape white women. They throw themselves at you at every opportunity. As a group, white women are the most sexually aggressive women on the planet at least with Black guys.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 11, 2017)

KR811 said:


> Idiots on internet boards and forums like USMB, keep saying that 35,000 white women are raped by black men every year. And white men on black women rape is from 0-10 cases. They also say that the FBI or in some cases the DOJ states this a fact.
> 
> I've seen comments stating the same thing, VERBATIM, from 2007 to this year. However there has never been a link or hard proof given for this claim, only the poster's word.
> 
> ...


So this report says that 35,000 white women are being raped by black men every year ?

My response to that is either

That’s true and should be investigated.
Or that we are in a system of white supremacy which fabricates those sort of statistics all the time
Also let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department

The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"

As to the other belief white men don't rape black women. There is a book called "At the Dark End Of The Street" written by Danielle L McGuire (A white woman) were she talks about the long history of white men raping black females, black males and black children for centuries.

Or if you want to talk about Dominic Strauss Khan or if you want to talk about Joan Little who killed a white male guard in 1975 for trying to rape her. Even white women are raping non-white children. Or Mary Kay Letouneo. A white teacher in the USA who was having under age sex with one of her non-white students.

In 2015 you just had USA cop Daniel Holtzclaw (Who was not white granted - Half White / Half Asian) who was raping black women for years. Like a lot of the hapa kids, he saw himself as white. "suck my white dick" and all that shit he was saying

As to this report that there are 1000’s of black men that are raping white women, if that is true, then white people could handle that easily. These are the same people that stomped around the world to find what they call Weapons Of Mass Destruction. I don’t know any black people who have WMD’s. So I’m sure white people could take care of that immediately.

Plus if 10,000 white women were in fact being raped by black men annually that would make rape almost as common as robbery. If it was that high whites would never stand for it.

*It would be painstakingly documented.*

Also the FBI does not break out rape statistics by race, like they do for murder.

The Justice Department, however, does a crime survey every year where they ask a random sample of Americans about what crimes they have experienced during the past year – regardless of whether or not the police did anything.

In that survey they do ask about the race of the victim and the rapist. But in their sample there are fewer than ten rapes in which blacks took any part at all (but there are more than ten white-on-white rapes).

If you take small, statistically insignificant numbers and extend them to the whole country, you can get wild numbers, the kind you see on Stormfront.

But you can use the very same numbers to “prove” that white men are more likely to rape women then black men. But no one points that out.

The numbers are not solid enough.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 15, 2017)

Actually less than 10% of White Females commit beastiality with the negro  This segment is frequently considered repulsive by other Whites

80% or more consider the negro unattractive

Another 10% consider beastiality a cardinal sin.  The serpant seed of the tare.  The Biblical Phineas addressed this ; while most Christian Identists feel this to be extreme ; isolation of the racemixer is the common sense approach.  This is the humane approach


----------

